# Pet Insurance who, what, where?



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Hiya.

Its been quite a while since I lasted visited but like a bad penny I have turned up once more.

Can any of you guys recommend a decent insurance company who offer Pet Insurance?

I am really struggling to find any, well any that sound any good that is. The last thing any of us want is to ever have to claim. Just as none of us want to find out as and when we do the company are tight fisted heartless so and so's who will jump through any hoop they can to not pay out. So I would also be interested to hear of any experiences good or bad regards companies, issues etc so that I can find the right company for my pets and myself. 

By the way, multi dog discount is also of interest. Because lets face it, we may only plan on one dog, but usually end up with more along the way.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JoCatalunya said:


> Hiya.
> 
> Its been quite a while since I lasted visited but like a bad penny I have turned up once more.
> 
> ...


Have you searched the forum? This same question was asked recently.

We used protectapet.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Have you searched the forum? This same question was asked recently.
> 
> We used protectapet.


Instead of taking out Pet Insurance why not set aside a sum of money monthly which can be used as payment for any Pet treatment. I know a few people have done this and have never had to use the money!


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

mazlester said:


> Instead of taking out Pet Insurance why not set aside a sum of money monthly which can be used as payment for any Pet treatment. I know a few people have done this and have never had to use the money!


To be honest this is what I have always done. And it has worked out pretty well. Then my little Terrier became ill and 600 euros later the money was fast running out without a cure in sight. It was during this time I realised that if the tish hit the fan I wouldnt have enough saved to cover my other dogs. 

Whilst the thought of paying someone dead money (as my mother used to call paying someone rent instead of paying a mortgage) grates, the thought of not being able to treat my dog for a treatable condition just because I don't have the money is pretty awful. 

But thanks for the suggestion. 

I popped in Pet Insurance in the search box before I posted this thread, but somehow ended up with just advertisements, I must have done something wrong. I will have another go :ranger: and see what comes up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> To be honest this is what I have always done. And it has worked out pretty well. Then my little Terrier became ill and 600 euros later the money was fast running out without a cure in sight. It was during this time I realised that if the tish hit the fan I wouldnt have enough saved to cover my other dogs.
> 
> Whilst the thought of paying someone dead money (as my mother used to call paying someone rent instead of paying a mortgage) grates, the thought of not being able to treat my dog for a treatable condition just because I don't have the money is pretty awful.
> 
> ...


hello stranger!!

I bet you used the Google search at the very top of the page rather than the forum search on the green strip??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

JoCatalunya said:


> To be honest this is what I have always done. And it has worked out pretty well. Then my little Terrier became ill and 600 euros later the money was fast running out without a cure in sight. It was during this time I realised that if the tish hit the fan I wouldnt have enough saved to cover my other dogs.
> 
> Whilst the thought of paying someone dead money (as my mother used to call paying someone rent instead of paying a mortgage) grates, the thought of not being able to treat my dog for a treatable condition just because I don't have the money is pretty awful.
> 
> ...


... done it for you. Try this link. (but there are others as well)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As far as health care insurance - some vets operate their own scheme. rather like UK doctors used to have a sick club before the days of the NHS


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> hello stranger!!
> 
> I bet you used the Google search at the very top of the page rather than the forum search on the green strip??


Hello back at ya. Doh! Yup you got me, this is exactly what I did. 

You know the most narking thing about it all Direct Line UK offer Pet Insurance, but not here, oh no, it's car, bike, house and that's all she wrote. grrrrr!

Oh and another thing, Direct Line or as they are known here Linea Directa won't insure what they think are Dangerous Dogs on your household insurance. If you have a little Chihuahua, Spaniel, Labrador they fall over themselves, but the moment you tell them you have something like a Rottie or as in my case a Doberman, whoa no, not a chance. This kind of narked me, seeing as more people are actually bitten by such dogs are Labs than they are Dobermans. Add to this they exluded my Boxer. 
So I voted with my feet. 
My bank La Caixa were willing to insure me for third party liability as long as my Vet gave my dogs a certificate of health / vaccinations up to date and quoted their chip numbers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JoCatalunya said:


> Hello back at ya. Doh! Yup you got me, this is exactly what I did.
> 
> You know the most narking thing about it all Direct Line UK offer Pet Insurance, but not here, oh no, it's car, bike, house and that's all she wrote. grrrrr!
> 
> ...


Well, we have a mutt and she's covered by our house insurance, so my advice if you don't have a dog that's listed as Dangerous, is to check your house insurance


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

I asked the vet here and one Podenco costs 19€ a year, which I think is a bargain, but I haven't studied the details yet.


----------

